# Remy Martin - Louis XIII Grande Champagne



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

Convinced my dad to sell this bottle and I took some pictures of it.

What do you folks think?
Good pictures? Smexy? no good, redo?

Appreciate any comments or experience with this Cognac.
Should he kept it and drink it?


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Remy martin - louis xiii grande champagne*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay I don't even drink so sorry but first Beautiful Photos, But how much is something like that worth?

Thanks


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Great photos!! As far as if your dad should have sold it I guess it depends if he made any money on it or not. Personally if I owned that bottle I would have to try it, but at a couple hundred bucks a sip I could see why he would get rid of it


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

Is about 2500$ here in canada and you can find it in the states for about $2000


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah, one shot of that stuff is about 200 - 300 in the states depending on where you are. I haven't enjoyed personally. I did, however, witness a gentleman with more money than sense order some and guzzle a bud light before hand. Good bye pallet.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

blazingazn said:


> Is about 2500$ here in canada and you can find it in the states for about $2000


Thanks I was curious


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

blazingazn said:


> Appreciate any comments or experience with this Cognac.
> Should he kept it and drink it?


I've only had a couple samples of this stuff and I thought it was out of this world. Problem is the price/quality ratio curve at this price point. I think the relevent question here would be "what does $2500 mean to you". If I had that coin, no way would I buy this. GREAT stuff though...


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

It is an awesome cognac, but IMHO not worth the $'s. I've had it a couple of times ( not at my expense thankfully !! ) and it is unbelievably smooth. I would prefer to splash out on some Hennessy XO or Remy XO and put the dollars saved towards some nice Cubans to compliment the cognac !


----------

